# Epic Fail



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I was driving down to see my daughter and my cigar (Drew Estate - NDB Natural) was burning into a bent shape. For whatever reason the outside wrapper wasn't burning. So I decide to place it out the window to let mother nature sort it out, at 70 mph. Here is the results;









After 70 mph


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hambone1 said:


> I was driving down to see my daughter and my cigar (Drew Estate - NDB Natural) was burning into a bent shape. For whatever reason the outside wrapper wasn't burning. So I decide to place it out the window to let mother nature sort it out, at 70 mph. Here is the results;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like an exploding prank cigar!


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Ouch! Poor little guy. May he rest in peace... :rip:


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

At least it's straight now.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks like mother nature sorted it out for you, try again brother


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

It's just a fail. 

An epic fail is doing the same thing with a $25 cigar ... and having the cherry sail into your back seat, burning a big hole in the leather.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Ouch


----------



## Maddcrow (Apr 11, 2013)

tedski said:


> It's just a fail.
> 
> An epic fail is doing the same thing with a $25 cigar ... and having the cherry sail into your back seat, burning a big hole in the leather.[/QUOTE
> Yup. I did that with my brand new truck in the parking lot. I fell asleep waiting for some one and it dropped between my legs. I had to buy a new seat hahaha


----------



## horseshoe (May 29, 2011)

Looks like you let a pitbull knaw on it a bit...


----------



## Air (Apr 15, 2013)

Sadness... :doh:


----------



## procoelho (Mar 5, 2013)

bad luck :nono:


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

Maddcrow said:


> tedski said:
> 
> 
> > It's just a fail.
> ...


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

tedski said:


> It's just a fail.
> 
> An epic fail is doing the same thing with a $25 cigar ... and having the cherry sail into your back seat, burning a big hole in the leather.


lol...........when I was in high school, we were out booze cruising one night and I had a cherry fall off but didn't know it.

It had landed in between my legs. I thought it was getting rather warm and sweaty down there.

I looked and there was a huge hole in my seat and my seat was basically on fire.

I took the beer I had and thoroughly wet the seat down.

Seat covers were put on the next day to avoid questioning from my old man as to why there was a huge hole burnt into my seat.


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

people still say "epic fail"?


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

^^Obviously!

Sorry about your cigar bro! (S/N) There are some funny stories in this thread!


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

ColdSmoker said:


> people still say "epic fail"?


Since I haven't been officially cool in a long time I'll use my 8 year old as barometer of the times. Yup, they do.


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Definitely bad news!


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Thats a home made shaggy foot...on both ends.


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

The part that is not burning maybe is a soggy part of your cigar but i was surprised that wind can do that justice to your cigar.


----------

